# Blinker sound still "ticking"



## jbitte001 (Jun 28, 2006)

The blinker "tick" noise has started to continue ticking after the blinker turns off. The noise is faster then the normal blinker tick. It stops after around 10 seconds. Occassionally it may tick once or twice, but mostly after the blinker resets itself after a turn is complete.















I did check to see if the actual blinker light flashes, but it doesn't. It appears it may be a bad switch of some sort, but I figured I ask here first.
Thanks


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Blinker sound still "ticking" (jbitte001)*

The ticking of a blinker is actually two metal strips inside making contact - when current runs through them, the two strips heat up at different rates causing them to make contact and click. 
Never heard of this particular problem before but it's possible that it needs replacing - there isn't too much else to the system that could be wrong.


----------



## DALB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Blinker sound still "ticking" (jbitte001)*

I have started to get this same thing over the past couple weeks, most often in wet weather. It could either be the hazard switch on your dash or, more likely, the turn signal stalk. 
some more info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3521718


----------



## CrazyDriver2.0 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Blinker sound still "ticking" (DALB)*

I have been having the same issue in my 02 jetta since about 3 months after I bought it. I kinda ignore it since I was told it is a fault in the switch under the dash. If anyone has any more info on this I would be glad to hear it.


----------



## 01gtisilv (Mar 14, 2008)

I have this same problem and I'm going to try replacing the hazard switch.


----------



## l1t43 (Oct 27, 2005)

its not that, i've had mine replaced. lots of people have. its actually the stalk. there's a dyi thread in the mk4 forum that has a walkthrough of it. I think its under interior electronics.


----------



## OdinsRage (Nov 17, 2005)

also decent amount of info from my parts, tdiclub.com ......i think one fix included taking the steering wheel apart!


----------



## silverJetta01 (Apr 11, 2008)

same issue here. 
Very sperodic.. every once in awhile, it wont do it. but most the time it will either do 10 fats clicks or 2 random clicks.
Everyonce in awhile, it will do the part that annoys me most... where it clicks about 20 times, then seems to do a click every time the gas or brake is pushed. (which is either causing it at some point, or a very big coincidence that it seems to do it spot on each time).

It was very annoying when i didnt have a car stereo (i have one now, so i drown it out).
Thanks for the leak guys, i am taking it to the dealer tomorrow and going to get them to fix it with that info!


----------

